# 1989 John Deere 1070 4wd



## Wsivik1 (Mar 16, 2018)

This may be a stupid question which I'm sure has an easy answer. I have a John Deere 1989 1070 I have owners for a few years. I have used the differential lock pedal thinking that engaged 4 wheel drive, until a friend brought it to my attention that there should be a lever or knob for actual 4wd not just the differential lock. Can someone please tell me where and how I can engage the 4wd if even possible? Thanks in advance


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I believe there is a knob that you need to pull up on while moving that will engage the front wheel drive


----------

